# Murder



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Sad article in the Philippine news today about American couple killed. I wonder if they where targeted for some reason. we all know sometimes people create there own troubles. but don't want to judge till hopefully we get more info.

on another note I read where customs might impose tougher measures on balikbayan boxes.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Rogdas said:


> Sad article in the Philippine news today about American couple killed. I wonder if they where targeted for some reason. we all know sometimes people create there own troubles. but don't want to judge till hopefully we get more info.
> 
> on another note I read where customs might impose tougher measures on balikbayan boxes.


foreigners are killed almost monthly,fact of life.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't see much if anything, do you have a source or name of the news agency? Well either way they'll be little effort for follow up and even if they are found and convicted they make bail and are out on the streets again.

Used to be real cheap to fly the boxes here but that loophole was closed and I suppose it makes sense to close the Balikybyan Box one. Watching the news on smuggled onions, garlic, rice, flour and there are shortages at times so I wonder why they consider that smuggling, such a crime trying to make the Philippines work.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

This may be the very reason Amazon has not setup here. Even they are in China its an arm and a leg to send it here. The more you restrict it the more criminal and corrupt politicians will make. End the end the consumer is the one to suffer.
Where is this news about murder I searched and found nothing


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

American couple found dead in central Philippines - StarTribune.com

I found this article.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

UltraFJ40 said:


> American couple found dead in central Philippines - StarTribune.com
> 
> I found this article.


Read about it

The initial report said the wife was missing, and the Sherlocks concluded that the wife did it .. (as it happens often .. ) 

Sad it is .. then again, it may have been for reasons ranging from minor altercation with the neighbour to real robbery.

One thing that anybody can be assured of, is, the culprits may never be caught.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> I don't see much if anything, do you have a source or name of the news agency? Well either way they'll be little effort for follow up and even if they are found and convicted they make bail and are out on the streets again.see below
> 
> Used to be real cheap to fly the boxes here but that loophole was closed and I suppose it makes sense to close the Balikybyan Box one. Watching the news on smuggled onions, garlic, rice, flour and there are shortages at times so I wonder why they consider that smuggling, such a crime trying to make the Philippines work.


i used to follow many other philippines forums and they all posted them. I usually confirmed thrm but got do tired of reading it i finally quit going there. occasionally ill popin on harry the horse.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Miracles do happen, sometimes.

This must be real record, maybe the couple were really good people for the cops to go the extra mile (not being sarcastic .. ) or God is watching over them.

Farm workers nabbed for killing American boss, Filipino wife

_Police arrested suspects Randy Nunez, 25; Raymart Medel, 18, and his 17-year-old brother; and Randy Perez,19 – the first 3 on Monday night, August 17, and the last on Tuesday morning, August 18.

Chief Inspector Eduardo Corpuz, Sagay City police chief, said the suspects admitted that they killed their employers – Kevin Fleischauer, 58 and his wife, Lolly, 60 – at the couple's residence in Murcia town on August 4.

Corpuz said there was “no resistance from the suspects because they were caught by surprise.”

Authorities recovered from the suspects P15,000 cash, US dollars amounting to $461, assorted jewelry, two laptops, 5 cellphones, an MP3 player, a 9mm Parabellum pistol with one magazine and 7 live ammunitions, a wallet, a cellphone charger, and an electric grinder._


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

lefties43332 said:


> foreigners are killed almost monthly,fact of life.


 People are killed daily everywhere. But some killers do get caught as is the case in this murder. 
Don't know how much they where being paid to work but guarantee it was more then there making now.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

This couple both probably married stateside or met in Subic back when we had the base there, I'll bet the man from MN (I lived on the border of ND and MN) was retired military, he was only 58 years old, just speculating because this to me is a sad story over money that could be spent in a month and gadgets.

Sort of wake up call for me and my wife, I'm in a similar situation and yes I don't pay much for help anymore and it's all due to scamming workers but will pay when it's a hard job, small jobs get small pay but these workers are so ambitious, they keep asking for more than they're worth, always professional it's never a friendship it's a working relationship at all times and then they want us to buy them drinks and fancy foods... so after getting paid, it's then they want to become your best buddy, but you pay everything, of course, they never get enough money for their work and they figure out clever ways to up the fee's. 

We stopped the practice of buying the workers booze after the job and they don't get any fancy meals unless they really deserve it.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

mcalleyboy said:


> This couple both probably married stateside or met in Subic back when we had the base there, I'll bet the man from MN (I lived on the border of ND and MN) was retired military, he was only 58 years old, just speculating because this to me is a sad story over money that could be spent in a month and gadgets.
> 
> Sort of wake up call for me and my wife, I'm in a similar situation and yes I don't pay much for help anymore and it's all due to scamming workers but will pay when it's a hard job, small jobs get small pay but these workers are so ambitious, they keep asking for more than they're worth, always professional it's never a friendship it's a working relationship at all times and then they want us to buy them drinks and fancy foods... so after getting paid, it's then they want to become your best buddy, but you pay everything, of course, they never get enough money for their work and they figure out clever ways to up the fee's.
> 
> We stopped the practice of buying the workers booze after the job and they don't get any fancy meals unless they really deserve it.


keep safe mcalleyboy we all now they will be your best buddy as long as the booze and money keeps coming. then when it stops we are a ass and cheap.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

simonsays said:


> Miracles do happen, sometimes.
> 
> This must be real record, maybe the couple were really good people for the cops to go the extra mile (not being sarcastic .. ) or God is watching over them.
> 
> ...


Concerning the article: _Bathan said the main door of the house was damaged while the bedroom door was ajar. The couple's car remained in the garage._

Their 9mm gun didn't save them, perhaps a steel door would have. Steel doors with steel door frames, dead bolts are only p5k and higher. 

Metal Door Steel Door For Sale Philippines - Find Brand New Metal Door Steel Door On OLX


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

The article said a 9mm but did not say it was the couples, it could have been the culprits we don't know. If it was the couples then other questions come into play as we know WE are not authorized weapons (guns) as we are not responsible enough to use them properly(Yeah right) Some of us have used guns in our previous lives not that, that make you responsible. 
These culprits are the equivalent of the U.S. welfare recipients they expect something for nothing. 500 peso a day is a lot of money here. Us westerners would not even show up for 500 pesos! Its hard to read the workers here are they good / evil of what? Mcalleyboy be careful


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Ft Knox a must*



c_acton98 said:


> The article said a 9mm but did not say it was the couples, it could have been the culprits we don't know. If it was the couples then other questions come into play as we know WE are not authorized weapons (guns) as we are not responsible enough to use them properly(Yeah right) Some of us have used guns in our previous lives not that, that make you responsible.
> These culprits are the equivalent of the U.S. welfare recipients they expect something for nothing. 500 peso a day is a lot of money here. Us westerners would not even show up for 500 pesos! Its hard to read the workers here are they good / evil of what? Mcalleyboy be careful


Even if they had a gun, it seems the couple did, without steel doors and steel bared windows they're in your house in seconds, so if the weapon is in another area from where your standing it's all over.


----------



## Lanhawk (Feb 25, 2015)

The police probably got the 17 yr old to spill the beans since they don't prosecute children ( minors). Most the break and enters are done by children and orchestrated by an adult. Cheers to the police for finding the criminals.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Lanhawk said:


> The police probably got the 17 yr old to spill the beans since they don't prosecute children ( minors). Most the break and enters are done by children and orchestrated by an adult. Cheers to the police for finding the criminals.


And unless the family presses charges, the case will drop.

Oh, wait, what family is there to press charges ? 

Meanwhile, in the wild south ..



COTABATO CITY, Philippines — The four arrested suspects in the rape-slay of a 14-year old girl in Marawi City were shot to death early Tuesday somewhere in Bayang town in Lanao del Sur, sources confirmed to the Philippine Daily Inquirer

>

*Samira Gutoc of the Young Moro Professionals Network (YPN) said there seemed to be no one interested in filing charges against the four when they were brought to the police station, as apparently everyone was overwhelmed by emotion

>

“Many of the residents obviously wanted the Sharia law’s death penalty imposed on the arrested men. But for me, it had to go through the criminal procedure also of the Sharia law,” said another YPN member, who requested anonymity for fear of being reprimanded by elders.

*


----------

